# Clutch issue



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

it is a L2250 DT. 50557. I purchased a new clutch on ebay and installed it. Then the clutch pedal doesn't go down the full travel. It only goes down 1/3rd of the way and then is hard. It is a dual clutch and I did put the disc at the flywheel in correctly. I have taken it back out and cannot see a problem. Throw out bearing is good and seems to travel fine.
I would appreciate any thoughts?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 2250, attached are a couple of youtube videos regarding Kubota clutch replacement. The third video involves flywheel installation, you may not have removed the flywheel. There are many videos on the subject. Do a search for "youtube videos kubota L series tractor clutch replacement".


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

I had previously watched those videos (several times), did not give me a clue what is wrong with mine. I disassembled the clutch and still don't see a problem. I will reinstall and see what happens.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Maybe at 1/3 clutch travel you describe, the clutch fingers are depressed as far as they can go?? Have you adjusted the clutch linkage any??


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Only adjusted to have some freeplay


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You may have a faulty pressure plate, most times the clutch discs are put in back to front or the throw out bearing slider catches up, but you say these are ok, so that leaves the pressure plate, have you checked the new one beside the old one, reinstalling the original with the clutch discs in place and checking finger height, did you have to adjust the free play for the clutch pedal very much?.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Well it is in. I have never had so much trouble with a clutch. I rechecked the clutch and set it up exactly according to the Kabota manual. the two tractor halves came together expect for the last inch. When I use the starter to turn the motor, the drive line components were engaged, but it would not close up the last inch. I separated the tractor again and inspected for what could be stopping it from closing up. I even ground a little taper on the end of the input shaft. I pushed the halves together again and they stopped at the same place. Against better judgement I used two large C clamps on each side of the case and compressed them together while spinning the engine. It went together with some resistance, but they did mate up. The tractor does not run, but by using the starter the driveline engages and disengages using the clutch.
I have no idea what the issue was, but I am leaving it as is until I finish putting the rest of the tractor together. I had removed dash, fuel tank, etc to clean and try to restore the machine. I appreciate your advise and as the restoration continues I will let you know haw things went.


----------



## john denson (Feb 21, 2020)

I purchased a clutch and pressure plate online for a ford backhoe. I placed the old and new one on a table to compare. them. the new one was about a half-inch taller. there were spacers in the springs that had to be removed before installation.


----------

